# Rods



## Martvan (Jul 28, 2021)

Best rod on the market ?


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I love my Star Stellar Lite Inshore rods. There may be a bunch of new stuff on the market, fancy colors and such but I’m sold on Star due to quality and price.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s a very general question.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s a very general question.


It's to get enough posts to sell his skiff. See also, the other 20


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> It's to get enough posts to sell his skiff. See also, the other 20


I saw


----------



## APoole (Jun 23, 2020)

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/zebco-dock-demon-spincast-combo-16zebudckdmnspncscom/16zebudckdmnspncscom?sku=14537951&camp=CSE:DSG_92700040953293857_pla_pla-508093137577&segment=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIiqK5-oGn8wIV5Do4Ch32kgkvEAQYBSABEgLeBPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

You mean I was used?


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stewart


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

At least Martvan got his 20+ posts and didn't pi$$ and moan about the rules


----------



## Martvan (Jul 28, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> At least Martvan got his 20+ posts and didn't pi$$ and moan about the rules


 Ha best comment all day. Hey I followed the rules and asked 20 questions now I’m the bad guy.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ha! I love the honesty! Btw, I like Castaway Rods!


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

We all gotta get there I suppose...same boat. ha


----------

